# telematica o sistemas?



## pixue (Ene 30, 2006)

Hola a todos , soy pixue , soy de asturias y tengo 18 años y mirando por la red me encontre este foro que me parece muy interesante   . estoy acabando 2 de bachiller y el año que viene tengo que elegir lo que voy a hacer , y estoy entre telematica y informática sistemas. mire el plan y eso y me parecen ambas muy interesantes pero no se por cual decantarme, que me recomendais? que tal de salidas andan? cualquier cosa que puede ayudarme sera bien recibida , muchas gracias de antemano y nos vemos por estos lares! xau


----------



## House (Ene 31, 2006)

Hola pixie, creo yo que la telemática tiene mejor salida porque al menos lo que se hace en ella se ve, en cambio los trabajos de informática son en gran parte programación y eso amerita mucho tiempo y los resultados poco se ven, para la muestra lee esta reflexión sobre los sistemas:



> pobrecito hablador nos cuenta: «Si, me equivoqué, lo reconozco. Es la primera vez que escribo en esta web y lo hago más que nada para desahogarme y para ver si de paso puedo ayudar a alguien para que no cometa los mismo errores que cometí yo. Comenzaré por el principio. Tuve mi primer ordenador a los 13 años (maldito regalo) un Amstrad CPC 128Kb con pantalla monocromo, todo un lujo para la época. Pasaba horas y horas con él, en aquellos tiempos no había internet y todo lo que podía hacer era jugar o programar con el “basic” que traía incorporado en su puñetera memoria ROM». A continuación el texto -algo largo-. No me extraña que haya tantos desertores de la informática -y tanto teleco o físico metido a informaciónrmático.
> 
> «Pasaron los años y crecí con la maldita máquina que en aquellos tiempos era toda una diversión. Mi curiosidad era extrema, me aprendí de memoria el condenado libro de 500 páginas que traía el aparatito, en donde se enseñaba a programar en “basic”, y poco más. Ni siquiera tenía sistema operativo, el condenado engendro arrancaba con el interprete de “basic”.
> 
> ...



Extractado de esta pagina: 
http://barrapunto.com/article.pl?sid=05/09/15/1224234&mode=archive


----------



## strakk82 (Feb 17, 2007)

telemática o sistemas? respuesta: telemática. Mucho más guay donde va a parar.


----------



## heli (Feb 17, 2007)

Tienes que valorar que es lo que quieres: salida profesional fácil y bien pagada o hacer algo que te guste mucho...
No des mucho valor a la demanda actual de profesionales en una determinada rama, para cuando termines de estudiar el mercado laboral habrá cambiado mucho.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 21, 2009)

impresionante lo de la infórmática.

me lo leí hasta el final, en serio, vale la pena

desgraciadamente es una realidad, a mi nunca se me ocurriría esstudiar algo así (sobre todo por la basura que tienes que aprenderte)

cuando hago mis programas para pic no me pasan cosas así, pero será porque soy aficionado y no me presionan


----------

